# Headed to NYC for vacation!! (knife shops, restaurant recs, etc.)



## saxcolossusjr (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Heading to New York City for a birthday vacation. I was hoping you guys could point me in the right direction for KKF-approved knives in the city. I know about Korin, but was wondering if there were any other places to check out.

Also, I will be splurging on a birthday meal, and would value your recommendations highly! Probably looking for a prix fixe/tasting menu, but definitely open to anything interesting. Hoping to stay under $100/person.

Thanks in advance for the advice!!

cheers,

Matt


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 30, 2013)

There are a number of other kitchen knife stores in NYC, but Korin is the only one affiliated with KKF. If you go onto Yelp and do a search for japanese knives shop in New York you'll get the list. As for a meals, the choices are endless in this city When will you be here? Restaurant Week in currently underway and I think it lasts until August 16th. Lots of great deals there, but try to book as soon as you can because they get taken. You can go online and see what restaurants are participating. Good luck.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife and I are planning a trip as well at the end of August. Our really special dinner is going to be at the critically acclaimed Eleven Madison Park or EMP as it is known. Also, we will be going to MomoFuku Ssam Bar one night as well. I haven't been to either but the reviews are fantastic, in fact EMP is currently the best ranked restaurant in the U.S.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd like to know how you got in to Eleven Madison. I've been trying to do that for quite some time with no success. It's supposed to be an amazing dinning experience. I ate there a long time ago before they changed the menu and it was great then. I can only imagine now. Enjoy!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 30, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> I'd like to know how you got in to Eleven Madison. I've been trying to do that for quite some time with no success. It's supposed to be an amazing dinning experience. I ate there a long time ago before they changed the menu and it was great then. I can only imagine now. Enjoy!




I will ask my Wife, she's in charge getting all of our reservations


----------



## JBroida (Jul 30, 2013)

we did EMP earlier this year... was awesome. Ssam bar is always great too. Have fun.


----------



## Anton (Jul 30, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> I'd like to know how you got in to Eleven Madison. I've been trying to do that for quite some time with no success. It's supposed to be an amazing dinning experience. I ate there a long time ago before they changed the menu and it was great then. I can only imagine now. Enjoy!




Just keep trying, when I want to go I just keep checking Open Table at least once a day, I believe at 10 is when they get fresh updates. It is not that hard if you are wiling to take a first seating table


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 30, 2013)

Anton said:


> Just keep trying, when I want to go I just keep checking Open Table at least once a day, I believe at 10 is when they get fresh updates. It is not that hard if you are wiling to take a first seating table



Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Anton (Jul 30, 2013)

This is a loaded question.... I could go on forever, lots of parameters to consider.. it gets complicated 

Look into these:

Torrisi in Soho (Italian)
Ippudo for Noodles is a must
I would highly recommend you try one of the Izakaya's in midtown (Hagi or Momokawa)
A very underrated and experimental tasting menu is at "Degustation" in the east village ($80 for food)
Another option for lunch at Nougatine (Jean-Georges casual place), $32 for the best bites I think. I say bites because it's not much food, but you go there for the taste not to get full. In Columbus Circle off central park 
And one of my favs is ABC kitchen near Union Square 
If you get hungry at midnight - get a slice at Artichoke's pizza 

Korin is the only proper knife store one IMO


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 30, 2013)

Anton said:


> This is a loaded question.... I could go on forever, lots of parameters to consider.. it gets complicated
> 
> Look into these:
> 
> ...



How do you know so much about NYC? Artichoke's sicilian is the best pizza ever.


----------



## Anton (Jul 30, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> How do you know so much about NYC? Artichoke's sicilian is the best pizza ever.



I lived there for 7 years and I love food, had a blog (shut down now..) 

And Artichoke's Sicilian is excellent, for a slice, but not the best


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 30, 2013)

Anton said:


> I lived there for 7 years and I love food, had a blog (shut down now..)
> 
> And Artichoke's Sicilian is excellent, for a slice, but not the best



And the best is?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 30, 2013)

I new that was coming


----------



## tripleq (Jul 30, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> And the best is?



Gotta head to Brooklyn for the best


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 30, 2013)

tripleq said:


> Gotta head to Brooklyn for the best



I think Brooklyn has quite a few pizzarias. Could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## tripleq (Jul 30, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> I think Brooklyn has quite a few pizzarias. Could you be a bit more specific?



Lol! Yes indeed. I lived in NYC myself for a while as well. No lack of good food. Which pizza is the best boils down to personal preference so you can call me crazy but there is something about Grimaldi's that I just love. I know some people classify it as purely a tourist joint but every time I go back to NYC now the place is like a beacon. Get settled in, walk the bridge and eat some pizza.


----------



## Anton (Jul 30, 2013)

Pizza is very complicated - to call out the best induces all kinds of arguments and parameters/moods since we must consider each person's taste, we'll have to have the same baseline (compare a peperoni to a peperoni, etc...) 

Anyway, for me here's is my list of top 5 

DiFara's Sicilian (Brooklyn), you can wrap me in this one and bury me - Consistently the best pie (if you have time that is...) 
Zero Otto Nove in the Bronx 
Motorino's Pancetta pie 
and Roberta's in Bed Stuy (have not been there in 2 years so not sure how they are doing) 
Artichoke is great, and not putting them down, but I think it's inconsistent since Sal and Francis expanded their empire, but as I said earlier there is no better on the run slice, and after a night out of drinking you'll think you are in heaven 
Lucali's in Carrol Gardens (Brooklyn) used to be one my favorites, but since the owner got stabbed, he's just not making the same sauce IMO 

I should stop now


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 30, 2013)

Great list. I need to get outside of Manhattan more. As for Artichoke's, I agree with you. It could be more consistent, but when they hit it, for me, it's heaven.


----------

